# pond plants?



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well i have a little pond in the backyard and my parents decided on putting some goldfish into it so i got 10 small feeders. since my parents only have the pond running (the wheel and sprinker) at 12 and ends at 7..i dont think there is going to be enough oxygen for them at night so i was wondering what oxy plants and floating plants that are easy to keep and can buy at a LFS or from members

i was thinking
-hornworts
-water lettuce 

and thats all i got LOL. 
and is there any type of plants that fish likes to feed on (like the roots - nibbling at them)


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

aln said:


> well i have a little pond in the backyard and my parents decided on putting some goldfish into it so i got 10 small feeders. since my parents only have the pond running (the wheel and sprinker) at 12 and ends at 7..i dont think there is going to be enough oxygen for them at night so i was wondering what oxy plants and floating plants that are easy to keep and can buy at a LFS or from members
> 
> i was thinking
> -hornworts
> ...


Plants actually give out CO2, more than your fish and most people are unaware of this. Plants create oxygen for the fish using photosynthesis, without the sun, plants cannot perform this chemical procedure therefore they won't be providing your fish with oxygen at night. Goldfish are really dirty fish and I advise you to turn on your pump and filter all day, just like you would do with an aquarium. As for plants, get some plants that you find in lake ontario, those seem to do well against Canada's harsh weather conditions  just make sure you clean them well.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

At night plants give off CO2 and oxygen during the day. Along with water lettuce you can go with water hycainth. Same type of plant floats along, and splits. 

With water movement less then half the day it is unlikely to go well with no oxygenation and minimal filtration through plants. My .02


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I see your in Markham you should go by Sheridan Nurersies on Hwy 7 and look for a guy named Stan in the pond section.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> I see your in Markham you should go by Sheridan Nurersies on Hwy 7 and look for a guy named Stan in the pond section.


thanks trailblazer I'll give him a visit.

I don't think there are gold goldfishes it's just the small feeders you get at lucky aquarium @ 5 for 1$


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Do you know the volume of the pond, or its surface area? It may well be big enough for ten small feeder goldfish.

Plants don't really add much oxygen to the water. The oxygen and CO2 content of the water will depend on the amount of water surface and circulation (and temperature). The plants do help keep the water clean and provide shelter for the fish.

Goldfish will eat many plants. Perhaps someone here can recommend plants that will grow faster than they can eat them!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i think its about 4' by 2' and around 2' deep in the middle and 1' deep on the 2 sides. i'm not to sure

heres a picture (if you look closely you can see the little gold fish)









and this one was from last aug?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you can at least keep the sprinkler running all the time it should provide enough surface agitation to keep oxygen in the pond. 

Hyacinth and lettuce will multiplu faster then fish can eat them.


----------

